# dev/pts/ leer [solved]

## musv

Hallo, 

Google ist mein Freund und brachte mir reichlich Hilfestellung. Gelöst ist das Problem aber noch lange nicht.

Symptome: 

Wenn der Rechner (Athlon X2 amd64, openrc-0.42) hoch fährt, ich das X starte und das ein xterm öffnen will, passiert gar nichts. Ein Blick auf die Konsole (X als User mit startx gestartet) zeigt mir: 

```
[2709]    0.000001: *** DbusInit error: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session

urxvt: can't initialize pseudo-tty, aborting.

urxvt: can't initialize pseudo-tty, aborting.
```

Nachdem ich das mit mühsamer Arbeit rausgefunden hab, hab ich nach der Ursache des Fehlers gesucht. Die Lösung: 

```
mount /dev/pts
```

Und schon kann ich eine Unmenge an Terminals öffnen. Jetzt könne ich die Zeile in /etc/conf.d/local.start eintragen. Das würde funktionieren, wäre aber bestimmt nicht gewollt. Ein bisschen mehr Suche zeigt mir, dass manche Leute die Zeile 

```
none /dev/pts devpts gid=5, rw, mode=0620
```

in ihrer fstab stehen haben. Also hab ich das auch mal eingetragen. Ergebnis: keine Änderung. Dann hab ich so ein neckiges Script entdeckt. 

```
/etc/init.d/devfs
```

Ein kurzer Blick in das Script verrät mir, dass das Teil genau für diesen Zweck zuständig sein soll. Ich hab's sowohl im Boot- als auch im Default-Runlevel ausprobiert. Das Script startet und macht nichts. Ergebnis: Ich muss noch immer manuell mounten. 

Im Kernel ist folgendes aktiviert:

```
 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set
```

Und nein, das Einschalten der Legacy-PTYS bringt auch nichts. Schon probiert. 

Eine 2. Sache, die mir zum Denken gegeben hat:

Als User konnte ich den X-Server erst starten, als ich meinen User in die Gruppe tty eingetragen habe. Das hab ich früher auch nie gebraucht. 

Bei meinem Notebook (PentiumIII, openrc-0.30) funktioniert das Ganze ohne Gruppe tty. Auch den ganze Müll mit devpts brauch ich da nicht (Init-Script, fstab). 

Hab ich was falsch konfiguriert?Last edited by musv on Wed Feb 18, 2009 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Du verwendest openrc, richtig? Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Versuch es mit einer anderen Version von openrc.

----------

## Max Steel

Mit openrc 0.4.2 funktioniert es hier.

devfs ist hier im sysinit-runlevel.

----------

## musv

Jetzt wo du's sagst, hab ich da glatt mal nachgesehen. Und stimmt imsysinit ist es bei mir auch drin. 

Bleibt nur die Frage, warum es dann trotzdem nicht funktioniert. 

Ampheus: Ja, openrc-0.42. Aber wenn es bei Max funktioniert, wird die 0.41 wohl keine Verbesserung bringen. Und eine andere Version ist im Portage nicht enthalten.

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. gibt es noch eine Kernel-Einstellung die du übersehen hast.

Hmm allerdings ist bei auch nicht mehr als dashier im KErnel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

```
CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256
```

Ich nutze keinen fstab-Eintrag. sondern rein das init-skript.

----------

## musv

Ich hab die Lösung gefunden. 

Zusätzlich zum Problem mit devpts hatte ich noch das hier: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-727886.html

Und da steht dann auch gleich die Lösung dazu:

udev stand bei mir im default-Runlevel. Das muss ins sysinit, dann geht auch alles. Ist nur komisch, dass ich mich nicht erinnern könnte, udev in das default-Level eingetragen zu haben. Ich hab fast den Verdacht, dass diese Böswilligkeit automatisch bei der Neuinstallation passiert sein könnte.

----------

